# squats exercise



## pinklady6000 (Aug 25, 2016)

I weight 75Kg and can squat 110Kg. Can any body beat that?


----------



## elder999 (Aug 25, 2016)

pinklady6000 said:


> I weight 75Kg and can squat 110Kg. Can any body beat that?


*Yes.* 

If you're a solid weightlifter, you should be able to squat twice your body weight for reps........
......after all, that's kind of what you do walking up the stairs...basically.

(So, to clarify, at about 105 kg, I can squat 210 kg for reps...my max is closer to 254 kg, and has been since I was your age....I'm 56, so I only do that to show off, with knee braces and people standing around to catch me....but I routinely do 200kg for reps...do I win?)


----------



## drop bear (Aug 25, 2016)

We had a guy.  The danimal.  Who weighed 60kg and benched 90. For reps.


----------



## Buka (Aug 26, 2016)

drop bear said:


> We had a guy.  The danimal.  Who weighed 60kg and benched 90. For reps.



The Danimal. Love it.


----------



## pinklady6000 (Aug 26, 2016)

elder999 said:


> *Yes.*
> 
> If you're a solid weightlifter, you should be able to squat twice your body weight for reps........
> ......after all, that's kind of what you do walking up the stairs...basically.
> ...



Yeah, you win, well done on your form. but take the scarcastic "walking up the stairs" out.


----------



## elder999 (Aug 26, 2016)

pinklady6000 said:


> Yeah, you win, well done on your form. but take the scarcastic "walking up the stairs" out.


What sarcastic?  If you can walk upstairs, you can lift almost your entire weihht with one leg.
If you can lift your weight with one leg, you should be able to lift twice that much with both legs in a variety of isolation configurations, like the leg press and the squat. That should be your goal, anyway......


----------



## PhotonGuy (Aug 31, 2016)

pinklady6000 said:


> I weight 75Kg and can squat 110Kg. Can any body beat that?



I just did a kilograms to pounds conversion and according to the conversion you weigh 165 LBs and you squat 242 LBs. Not bad. Now for a real challenge, get to the point where you can squat twice your body weight.


----------



## PhotonGuy (Aug 31, 2016)

elder999 said:


> What sarcastic?  If you can walk upstairs, you can lift almost your entire weihht with one leg.
> If you can lift your weight with one leg, you should be able to lift twice that much with both legs in a variety of isolation configurations, like the leg press and the squat. That should be your goal, anyway......


When you walk up the stairs you don't go low enough so that your thighs are parallel to the ground. A full squat has a much greater range of motion than taking a step up a stair. Weightlifting isn't just about how much weight you lift, its also about range of motion.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Aug 31, 2016)

PhotonGuy said:


> When you walk up the stairs you don't go low enough so that your thighs are parallel to the ground. A full squat has a much greater range of motion than taking a step up a stair. Weightlifting isn't just about how much weight you lift, its also about range of motion.


And that deep squat taxes more muscles, and involves more leverage (some muscles will have to do more work at that deeper angle. I can't go parallel to the ground with my thighs in a squat with anywhere near the weight I can squat at 10 or 15 degrees higher (chronically crappy knees). On top of that, when I walk up stairs my back leg isn't just along for the ride calves push off just before the foot rises). I'd be surprised if I was lifting anything close to my full body weight at anything close to 90 degrees (and the leverage that implies) when walking up stairs. If I was, then my ability to walk up dozens of flights of stairs should translate to me being able to squat about 350 for 100 reps in a row. Probably not going to happen.


----------



## KangTsai (Aug 31, 2016)

PhotonGuy said:


> When you walk up the stairs you don't go low enough so that your thighs are parallel to the ground. A full squat has a much greater range of motion than taking a step up a stair. Weightlifting isn't just about how much weight you lift, its also about range of motion.


Let's just assume he meant going up two or three steps up on each step c: .


----------



## elder999 (Sep 16, 2016)

KangTsai said:


> Let's just assume he meant going up two or three steps up on each step c: .


And anybody can do that.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Sep 16, 2016)

elder999 said:


> And anybody can do that.


Pretty much, and I don't think walking up the stairs 2 at a time (I checked just 2 days ago, and that puts me at very nearly 90 degrees) is anything nearly as hard as squatting 340 lbs. I'm pretty sure my knees wouldn't let me squat 340 lbs. more than a couple times right now, and even if my knees weren't bothering me I'm certain I couldn't do more than 10-20 reps at that weight. But I can walk up a dozen or more flights of stairs 2 at a time without a problem and no noticeable fatigue.


----------

